# Need help! Pigeon pox and canker together on middle of the beak



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi everyone! M new to forum! 
I just rescued a pigeon 2 weeks ago he was in a bad state not eating but drinking and slowly dying. Then i Google how to feed it and stuff so somehow i manage to feed him and he survived then i saw sum canker stuff in his mouth , tried to treat it with metro then he got overdosed and just not reliable to stand but now as the time passed in 3 days he is doing fine, i stopped the medication for the sake of his tiny tummy now he is getting pox on the his beak like middle of the beak and seems canker too under its beak . tongue is fine and free but beak is covered with pox , i don't know how to start the medication again or just give him some dietary supplements vit d . calcium . magnesium. Zinc and iron . antiboitics kill of bad and good bacteria both and i want him to be strong enough to handle the anti boitics or should i start again metro?he is not eating anything though m scared of pox m using iodine as well on his beak but really want him to fly high on the sky make his life free please help me m feeding him by the syringe and he vomits as well please help me
His beak is having gap ! Because of canker stuff yellow and white he is breathing fine but pox and weakness is bad . he is a young pigeon may be 6 weeks old as he can't eat by it self i mix all the cereals and get grind it in flour mixer . rice . lentils . bajra. Wheat barley stuff and make a paste of it and feed it by syringe m so tired but really want him to get in shape and fly of ! Please help me guys m tired seeing depend on me 😢 it fall to my house ! I catch him and now m so worried about him/herh


----------



## RedRock1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello. I know nothing regarding pox and canker, but suggest you look on the site, as there seems to be a wealth of information here. Good luck!


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you so much for the reply


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

How much metro did you give him to cause him to overdose? Can you post a photo of the bird? If you are sure this is canker, he will need to be treated again. I've read that canker develops more to the back of the mouth, and pox in the front. Do you have a pet shop close by that sells handrearing formula for parakeets and parrots? If you can get vitamins for pigeons this will also helps. He needs a good quality food to boost his system to fight the pox. You can also add a drop of apple cider vinegar to his food.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I will show the little guys picture in the morning , there is no store here that sell bird stuff except solid food .
Metro was 400 mg tablet i make powder of it and give him like 3 pinches or more than that may be i don't remember ! But it was a high dose he recovered hopefully in 3 days but weak as usual and those are taking over his beak is swelling looking and that cheese stuff is near the tip of the bird's beak . his beak is open with the gap and seems bad !


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

These are the best i get ! You won't be able to see clearly mid of night my camera is bad too . i applied iodine so u can see the colour of it but not those pox


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Will update pictures in the morning and that supplement i mentioned in the picture m giving him.like really tiny mixing in his food


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

See his nostrils swelling up


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those pictures are really bad and not clear at all. 
First of all, that is no way to give a medication. A young pigeon would only get 30 ml of Metro once daily. So you measure it. split the tablet in half, which gives you 200 mg. Than split each of those pieces in half, which gives you 100mg. Now the baby only gets 1/4 of that piece. So shave off a 1/4 of it and that is what he needs. You could have killed him.

He may not even have canker. He may just have pox, but with those pictures, it's hard to tell what is going on. There is nothing you can do for pox, except for supportive care. You need to hand feed him, and make sure he gets enough water. But don't put water in his mouth or you can aspirate him. Can you get frozen peas?

Those supplements will only help with his calcium. They must sell bird vitamins there with the different vitamins that birds need.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Yeah i was near killing it . that time was so frustrating for me . but now he is happy flapping his wings . hmm so you're saying that have to give him that metro? Again? Really teeni tiny . peas no i can actually get fresh peas here ? And then should i froze them? In refrigerator? He do get vomits he vomited again a little last night so the stuff has harden on his beak gonna give him a bath again 😞


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

And thank you so much for your reply you're really mean to me , thank you so much again . these are the best i could get!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Don't bath him, just take a wet cloth and wipe him down. If you can buy a bag of frozen peas in the supermarket, you will defrost them in lukewarm water till soft and then feed to him. At least 30 peas 3 times daily. If you can't get hold of frozen peas, then fresh peas will do. Just cook them till softer and cool down and feed. Whatever is easiest for you, you just need to get food into him.

If he is flapping his wings and is eager to be fed, then first wait before you treat for canker again. Only give him antibiotics when you are 100 % sure he does need it. You need to boost his system now. Try to get birdvitamins and a drop of apple cider vinegar in his drinking water will also help.

Those lesions looks quite dried up, hopefully not long before they will drop off.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you so much ! I will get peas as fast as i could , where i get those vitamins? What about parakeet feed that sold by smart heart? I saw in a store i will see its nutritients and try to feed it that! If its okay for him though its a bird food , his droppings are still watery . i keep water for him . i won't give him bath 
Till he gets really dirty! When i give him bath i use baby shampoo .and warm water and then dry him with ironing a cloth and wrapping him 5 to six times and when he dried a little , he air dry himself flapping his wings that procedure won't make him cold and shivering 😘 he is a sweet heart! . he does have that yellow cheesy thing inside where the beak is bulbousy . should i start the metro again? I will take the amount of that really tiny like head of a fly ? Thank you again


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I saw some threads here and there . that pigeon pox may can break the beak is that true?


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Can i give .This stuff? Its nutrition seems well!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Don't bath him with baby shampoo, just wipe him down with a wet cloth.

You can give him those food, although a mixture for pigeons and doves would be better. Grind the seeds to make a paste. Vitamins you will get from a pet shop, if you have one close by.

If you give too little metro, then you will never get rid of the canker. The dosage must be right. How long ago did you treat him for canker and how much did you give for how many days?


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Its been 6 days i have stopped it , and i gave him around for 3 days and i gave him by mixing it in his feed he seems fine till then when i saw him throwing it away by vomiting i give him in water then, so thats how i ended up by overdose ! 😞


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

That cheesy stuff starting to look like a pillow squishy fat and nostrils are swelling as usual . tongue and throat is free but beak seems really bulbousy opened . should i start metro? As you told me? Half of 400 then 200 then 100 and 1/4 of that?


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I've already given him food , will start the medication from tomorrow morning


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He will need between 30-40 mg of metro. So the 400 mg tablet you will need to split into 10 pieces. Or you can crush the whole tablet into a powder, divide it into 10 heaps (so will have 10 heaps of 40 mg each). You can then add a heap of 40 mg into his food, but then must be sure he gets the whole dose. Or if you can split the tablet in 10 pieces, then just give 1 piece. This must be done only once a day after feeding when the crop is full.

Can you get hold of apple cider vinegar to put in his drinking water? This will be to prevent him getting a yeast infection while on antibiotics.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I can do that ! Once the medication will start . i will drop in his water pot , thank you so much for your help i will divide the tablets as you prescribed thanks really thanks 😘


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Marina B said:


> He will need between 30-40 mg of metro. So the 400 mg tablet you will need to split into 10 pieces. Or you can crush the whole tablet into a powder, divide it into 10 heaps (so will have 10 heaps of 40 mg each). You can then add a heap of 40 mg into his food, but then must be sure he gets the whole dose. Or if you can split the tablet in 10 pieces, then just give 1 piece. This must be done only once a day after feeding when the crop is full.
> 
> Can you get hold of apple cider vinegar to put in his drinking water? This will be to prevent him getting a yeast infection while on antibiotics.


^EXACTLY THIS
Do this for 10 days, then see if he needs it longer. If it spreads in the throat then he won't be able to swallow or breath. Please don't stop it sooner, or the canker will build a resistance to the drug.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

M on it! Thank you guys . thank you so much.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Sorry but please clear once a day? 40mg? Metro? . i heard giving it 2 times a day?


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

And while giving him metro? What about the vitamins? Should i bought that parakeet feed its the only feed that is available in the store , some how these birds have the same diet as the pigeons ! And have vitamins according to ingredients? What you think should i get the product?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mahrukh mk said:


> Sorry but please clear once a day? 40mg? Metro? . i heard giving it 2 times a day?


You don't divide the dose with Metro. You give it once daily, as I already mentioned.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mahrukh mk said:


> And while giving him metro? What about the vitamins? Should i bought that parakeet feed its the only feed that is available in the store , some how these birds have the same diet as the pigeons ! And have vitamins according to ingredients? What you think should i get the product?


Bird seed doesn't have vitamins. You buy vitamins separately.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The metro dose only once daily as Jay3 posted and give after/during feeding. When given on empty crop it might cause vomiting. You can buy the parakeet food, mix with the budgie seed and grind up everything to feed to him.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

You guys are really great ! Thank you so much . i have started the medication given him the first dose by mixing it in feed. Will buy that budgie feed . thank you everyone . i will keep you guys update.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I have also drop AcV in his drinking pot thank you


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I can't buy vitamins separately . i don't know which and how much of that i can gie! Have to try parakeet budgie feed . he has already suffered so much because of me ! I can't take risk. Metro is just .... have no choice , canker is really growing down reaching its throat . hopefully has started the medication , lets pray for his life, thank you guys!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Hope he recovers soon, let us know how he is doing. Just plse remember to give the full course of metro, for 10 days. Even if he looks better, don't stop. Otherwise the canker will just return.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I try my best don't worry . thank you so much alot


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Parakeet formula was all grains so i bought this stuff seems nutritional enough ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That isn't getting bird vitamins, but the pellets are enhanced with some vitamins. Don't they sell bird vitamins? A small bottle that you put a few drops in their drinking water?


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

No . m afraid not! Thats y i look up for these, some how he will get his strength back !


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Successfully given him the second dose. 😃


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Guys i need to ask one thing more! When i've been searching about the canker, many articles were based in the removal it . i saw really painful procedures in most videos but even they bleed ! I was wondering ? Metronidazole will remove the canker by itself?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Yes, the meditrich will clear up the canker. Plse don't try and remove the canker or pox. This will only cause bleeding and a lot of pain to the bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can cause the bird to bleed to death.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Exactly thats cruelty i've seen some procedures they are life threatening.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Guys m seeing pox on below his neck like in his chest ? Are they gonna grow . i've applied iodine on that too.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Guys m sorry, but really want to ask one more thing, since i've started the medication his crop is always seems to have squishy like filled up sometimes i get confused is it the right time to feed him or else he will vomit , so i give him 3o ml or sometimes 20 ml and his tummy bloat , so whenever i feed him my syringe goes down and then the tummy bloat i leave it or else i make him choke or vomit ! He is not doing any vomits thanks to Allah but m i was thinking m giving him too little food because of the bloating but if i give him more m afraid he is gonna vomit????


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

He move in circles as well and just looking at him like this i get dizzy. Then i stop him. His neck also flip back when he is scratching his self . why he do that?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You say you give 30 ml or sometimes 20 ml? Is that the antibiotics or food that you are giving him? If you are giving too much metro he will show neurological symptoms like you are describing. Remember there is a difference between ml and mg. You are suppose to give him 30-40 mg of metro.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

He does that , since i got him , 20 and 30 ml is food , m giving him 40 mg of metro , by crushing the tablet and making 10 heaps as you told me


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Ok, so he is getting the right dose of metro. So do you think his food is digesting slower now? The crop taking longer to empty between feedings? Can you maybe post a photo of his droppings plse?


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

These are the best i can take its dark and my camera is bad


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I really don't know how to thank you 😢 . you are amazing ! Allah bless you guys


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lots of water around the droppings. If he drinks too much and fills his crop with water, you may need to take the water and offer it to him several times daily, and not allow him to over drink at each time. With canker they can drink excessively and can fill the crop with water.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I was wondering that! But here temp is 40c . i'm just scared that what if he gets dehydrated?
But now if you say so i will try .


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

He is drinking too much. And that is why in end of the day he drop only water . and when i want to feed him he is already full now i get it ! Cheater little guy !!! Okay so exactly how many times i should offer him for water ? Any idea? Like i don't want him to be dehydrate . and the food i give him already thick consistency like a batter of cake , smooth ?? So how can i balance that ? eliminating too much water?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well he is getting some with his feedings. A few. Just don't let him fill up on it.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Oki doki🙋‍♀️thank you so much . thank you really ! Love you


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

How is your pigeon doing? You will have to treat for yeast as well. His system is already down having pox, and getting antibiotics as well will just kill all the good bacteria. Treatment is easy. You will have to get a anti-fungal product called Nystatin from your pharmacy/drugstore. Give him 0.5 ml twice daily (morning and evening) on a empty crop. Wait half an hour and then feed as usual. Nystatin does not get absorbed into the system, so you can't really overdose. Do this while he is getting the metro.

I think most pox youngsters die from a yeast infection rather than having canker. I also have a youngster with pox, he is responding well to the yeast treatment.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you so much for taking interest in my little guy 😘 he is doing although fine but exactly right now he bleed on his upper portion of the upper beak , i hope you can see. Camera gets when i realy need it


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Canker is still there like stubborn no any good news , but one thing is i think ... I think !!! Its stop spreading


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

And another thing is , when i was applying iodine , this came out from near the tip of the beak like the place that was huge swelling is basically cracking i guess, the first pic is under part and the second is outside


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Nystatin !! I can get that but i need . mg that is easier for me to calculate .


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I know syringe is more easy but the solution is liquid i can't handle a small syringe. Its hard to get it in his throat , even if i give him antibiotics i mix it in food , nystatin has to be given on empty stomach and after 30 minutes the food ! Guess i have to deal with the ml , but i don't kknow how to manage a small syringe it doesn't have a tube in front of it so cant go deep in throat


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Ours is in liquid form, 100 000 units per 1 ml. A bird needs 30 000 units per 100 gr, so if he weighs 200 g, then he will need 60 000 units. That will be 0.6 ml. Hope this helps, try to get the liquid form.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Okay i will try , thank you buddy! You're the best! Allah bless you


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I was talking about this back flip? Why he is doing this ?


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Got it ! Its flavoured ? It won't cause problem? Right?


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I give him nystitan and he vomited it out 😕


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

His upper beak has started again bleeding ! This is getting tough , i know patience is the key but i can't see him suffer like that , its like why m making him fight for his life ? He is pain he is suffering 😢 tell me guys ??


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Poor baby, he really looks horrible. Those 2 pieces in your hand must be part of the pox coming loose. If it is bleeding, don't put iodine on.

How much nystatin did you give? I use a 1 ml syringe and draw up 0.5 ml and put little bits in front of his mouth and give him time to swallow inbetween. If you really have difficulty, add the amount to a little bit of food and then feed him the mixture. Then half an hour later feed him the rest of the food. They say nystatin works best on an empty crop, hopefully when mixed with food it will still help.

When did he start tilting his head to the back? When you found him or after you have given him too much metro? This might be a side effect to the overdose, a neurological symptom. It sometimes referse when medication is stopped, but now he is still getting metro unfortunately.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Since i got him he does that . but now he is doing to often .Now what do i do? I really want to help the poor guy. What should i do now ? If he bleeds? I give him 0.5 with dropper right away in throat on empty stomach i guess . it was 9 hours later since i fed him. Why his beak is so bulbousy? Like its keeps on growing ? And now bleeding? Is it pox or even a tumor?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pox can do that. It can become very bad.
I wouldn't mix the Nystatin in with any food. It really needs to coat the mouth and crop, and it can't do that effectively when you are putting food in also. I wait at least an hour after Nystatin before feeding also. Gives it more time.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Okay he already has a slow crop ! How much hours do his crop need to get empty?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Are you sure he is getting enough water? I would offer him water after each feeding and also inbetween. Did you manage to get apple cider vinegar? You can add 5 ml to 1 l of drinking water, this will help with digestion. When handraising babies with slow crop, we add baby applesauce (that contains no sugar) to the food. If you can get hold of that, you can also add a teaspoon to his food.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

His cup is may be 120 ml and i drop acv in it as you said how much should i add more?


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

5ml to 1 ? I didn't get it


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If the waterbowl has 1 liter of water, then you will add 5 ml of apple cider vinegar. So if the bowl has 250 ml of water, then you will add 1.2 ml of acv. For 120 ml of water, you can add 0.6 ml of acv. If there's too much acv in the water, then he won't drink.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Yeah correct i drop like 1 to 2 drop of acv and then smell the water , if it feels i should add some more water or throw it more then i do that till the smell is okay . otherwise 1 drop is enough i don't want little buddy to feel bad about water, hence m giving him nystatin so yeah, i gave him when his crop is empty in morning give half an hour break and then feed him mixing metro in food and at night when after 12 hours passed of morning feed and wait another 1 or half an hour and feed him then normal food .


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sounds good. You're doing everything correct. Now just have to wait and see if he responds to treatment and then just supportive care until those pox dries up and fall off. Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Ahan ! The bad thing is he is getting a pox near his eye


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

M afraid its gonna grow 😢


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Ummm. Should i need to wear gloves ? My brother said you need to wear it his condition is not good you might get bacteria ??


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Its 6th day and canker is stubborn


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

It looks like his beak gonna explode


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Poor thing, it hurts just to look at those photo's. You can wear gloves if you want to, but you won't catch something from him. Just wash your hands every time after you have handled him. This however, is very contagious to other birds. If the canker does not disappear, then it's probably just pox inside the mouth. As long as he is able to breath and you are able to feed him and give the meds, he will be ok.

Don't you have a little cage to put him in, cover the top and sides with a blanket and only leave the front open. Nice soft bedding for him to lie on inside. Just to make him more comfortable and he will feel safer if you put the cage on a table.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

His cage is huge don't worry about that , i do keep a cloth in there pretty much my old shirts , and cover his cage nicely with a big cloth ! And i keep mosquitoes coil near him so he won't have any more problems! I opened his mouth to feed him and it feels like those squishy yellow patches seems dry it may be my imagination but it does feels like they are dry by seeing them !! I hope a miracle happen soon inshAllah .


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I took him out from the cage several times a day to visit my balcony he likes standing and flapping his wings there like trying to fly . and then to keep him safe i keep him back in cage


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

His house ! And InshAllah. Allah will do a miracle .


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Sunlight will be good for him, but what if he flaps and take off and you can't catch him again? He will for surely die out there and that would be so sad after all your effort. This has happened to some people on this forum in the past. So rather keep him safe inside. Otherwise move the cage outside for a hour or so if not too heavy. Just keep an eye on him so that he does not overheat in the sun.

You can put a brick inside for him to perch (sit) on, or a piece of firewood. Is the drinking water in the cup? He won't be able to drink from it. Rather put his water in a dish about 5 cm deep.

Bless you for what you are doing for this pigeon and all your patience! He is definitely in good hands!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with MarinaB. Inside he can heal and be safe. And bless you for helping him!


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I exactly do that! Give him sun light but not over heat because of pox . yeah you're right but he can't keep up his neck stable . and its easy for him to drink from cup . i got a big bowl him i will also show you that but he slide in that and m scared if he get his self wet everytime he do drinks from it when outside . taking walk in balcony


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I will take care of his fly off! The thing is he is still a baby yesterday he was chirping , and due to pox and canker i realize his energy is too low to fly he tries but just flap and fly a little 1 inch from the ground and move around in curve , and gets Hit by the wall sometimes


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I take him out from the cage , to make him exercise his wings , he should know that how to use his wings m not planning yet to keep him as a pet want him to release after he is completely okay inshAllah


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Guys its 7 days now , and nothing happened for the canker? Should i stop giving him now? Or complete more 3 days to reach 10? 
Or should i switch to something else? I'm thinking to keep only nystatin on the go and feed him as usual but should stop antibiotic now?


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Guys m seeing pox on his left wing


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you believe it is canker then you don't stop. Sometimes it will take longer then the 10 days. If you think it is just pox, then nothing left to give.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

I think its canker , thats why i didn't stop i will give metronidazole a week more. then hope inshAllah he will heal,
And what about his wings? Pox won't appear on feather place then why its appearing on the wings?


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

A new growth of pox on leg joint 😞 oh boy when its gonna end poor baby


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

MarinaB and jay3 you guys are my power thank you so much for the support and advice . really thank you Allah bless you guys 🙂


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They can get pox in different places.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Alright ! He is suffering so much 😞


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

The pox will heal right ...? When they gonna heal_? 😢 m so tired m not complaining its just poor little soul suffering so much ! How to keep my self positive guys 😢


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It will eventually heal, just takes time. You have achieved what very few people on this forum were able to (lots of threads about pox), to keep him alive. There's plenty of video's on youtube regarding boosting their immunity with natural products like garlic, cinnamon, oreganum etc. Unfortunately most are not in English. Won't hurt to start adding those to his drinking water to boost him. Just leave those pox on the legs, as long as he's not getting some in his mouth that will intefere with his breathing.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you so much 😘 he is feeling comfortable now with me , he is good Alhamdulilah and one more piece has broke out from his lower beak and i can see a fine clear beak peeping . i pray that his suffering over soon 😘


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

M sorry guys for the news 😢 inspite of so much effort , little guy passed away . i don't know whag happened ?? I gave him food last night and he walk by himself to the cage a rest there sleeping peacefully , in morning he had become a statue 😢


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

RIP little guy <3 i will miss you 😢


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry you lost him! He must have had some other disease as well. Thanks for all the effort, you have tried really hard.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Yeah ! May be 😢 thank you to you too 🙂 and jay 3 you guys really helped me, thank you alot this forum is good take care guys hugs*


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am very sorry to hear he didnt make it. Thank you for giving him the love and care and for trying.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you for appreciation , at least he is not suffering 😢 and flying in heaven may be ?? 😘


----------

